# New Elite Dealership in Mt. Airy, NC



## JUMPMAN (Jun 5, 2005)

And here I thought it was MT when viewing the main AT page...:embara:

*New Elite Dealership in Mt*.... 
by sagecreek Today 01:47 PM


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

Does this mean that the bow company in your signature is going to change :darkbeer:


----------



## Deer30 (Oct 19, 2006)

3dbowmaster said:


> Does this mean that the bow company in your signature is going to change :darkbeer:


i hope so


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

3dbowmaster said:


> Does this mean that the bow company in your signature is going to change :darkbeer:


More than likely. :angel:


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

sagecreek said:


> More than likely. :angel:



You're not going to talk Pinshooter into one of these are ya???
He definently needs something other than that ol' PSE:teeth:


----------



## NCBuckNBass (Mar 5, 2005)

Sweet...and good to know! Can I get a special one-off with Barney Fife's mug on the limbs? How bout that guy that was always throwing bricks? Ernest-t Bass was his name I think. Maybe an Otis target model too


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

3dbowmaster said:


> You're not going to talk Pinshooter into one of these are ya???
> He definently needs something other than that ol' PSE:teeth:


Should be here in about 2 weeks. :secret:


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

NCBuckNBass said:


> Sweet...and good to know! Can I get a special one-off with Barney Fife's mug on the limbs? How bout that guy that was always throwing bricks? Ernest-t Bass was his name I think. Maybe an Otis target model too


How many do you want of each?


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

How do I get an Elite in PA.
Will a dealer ship one to me???
I really like the GTO.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

archer58 in pa said:


> How do I get an Elite in PA.
> Will a dealer ship one to me???
> I really like the GTO.


I think they can, but will have to check. Since you don't have a dealer close by, looks like you don't have a choice.


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

I guess I'll check the web site and see if there's any info there.


----------



## Antihunter (May 5, 2005)

archer58 in pa said:


> How do I get an Elite in PA.
> Will a dealer ship one to me???
> I really like the GTO.


You can order them direct from Elite or find a dealer who will ship to you.I know Tuskbuster(sp) on here is a a Elite dealer who sales bows to areas where no dealers are located.


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

Antihunter said:


> You can order them direct from Elite or find a dealer who will ship to you.I know Tuskbuster(sp) on here is a a Elite dealer who sales bows to areas where no dealers are located.



Thanks, I'll look him up.


----------



## pinshooter (Jun 11, 2004)

3dbowmaster said:


> You're not going to talk Pinshooter into one of these are ya???
> He definently needs something other than that ol' PSE:teeth:


Yep, ordered mine Friday, be here in about 5 weeks.


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

pinshooter said:


> Yep, ordered mine Friday, be here in about 5 weeks.


I knew you couldn't resist the temptation:darkbeer:


----------



## amarchery (Nov 28, 2007)

*Congrats*

Nice line of bows. Very nice.

I am not real familiar with the product or reputation but if they perform as well as they look it is a good one.

MJ


----------



## pinshooter (Jun 11, 2004)

3dbowmaster said:


> I knew you couldn't resist the temptation:darkbeer:



How many do you want? :wink:


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

pinshooter said:


> How many do you want? :wink:


Knowing Big D, it will be 2 or 3 before the year is out.


----------



## pinshooter (Jun 11, 2004)

I'd like to also see the XL thats coming in. 60lb peak weight, should be great for 3d.


----------



## Olink (Jan 10, 2003)

archer58 in pa said:


> How do I get an Elite in PA.
> Will a dealer ship one to me???
> I really like the GTO.


There are 8 dealers listed on the Elite website that are in PA.


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

sagecreek said:


> Knowing Big D, it will be 2 or 3 before the year is out.


No Elites for me. :wink:
They look too much like a High Country

Come to think of it, they look like a Bowtech
Mathews

Well atleast they don't look like a Hoyt though:thumbs_up

You know anybody thats got a Conquest 4 for sale???:thumbs_up
I believe I'll shoot a Mathews this year....:wink:, well atleast for a week or 2 anyways. Looks like ya'll need a Mathews Shooter at Robby's now... Oh yeah, I forgot about Brandon, umhhh he don't count anyways..


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

3dbowmaster said:


> No Elites for me. :wink:
> They look too much like a High Country
> 
> Come to think of it, they look like a Bowtech
> ...



I think you would make a nice addition to the team. 

You and Todd can race to see who buys the most bows in a year. 

Your right, Brandon doesn't count, but don't tell him. 

Nobody is turning loose of the C4's. :tongue:

I got the LD the other day and I really like is so far.


----------



## pinshooter (Jun 11, 2004)

A race it is, I've had two bows in the last month and just ordered my third one and shooting a loner right now.


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

pinshooter said:


> A race it is, I've had two bows in the last month and just ordered my third one and shooting a loner right now.


Holy smokes....:tongue:
I'm behind, I'd better hurry and catch up. 
I've only got 2 in the last 5 days:wink:
Ummm I'm thinking I need an early birthday present
Sage isn't it about time to get rid of your Drenalin LD


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

3dbowmaster said:


> Holy smokes....:tongue:
> I'm behind, I'd better hurry and catch up.
> I've only got 2 in the last 5 days:wink:
> Ummm I'm thinking I need an early birthday present
> Sage isn't it about time to get rid of your Drenalin LD


It's about time. :secret:


----------



## pinshooter (Jun 11, 2004)

You know now that Derek has mentioned it a C4 would be nice, hmm... :BangHead:


----------



## krob (Feb 9, 2005)

year has just gotten started Todd I figure you for another say 3 - 4 bows?


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Kent,

Figure me for an Etreme XL and I guess a C4. 

Heck, maybe even a GTO before the year is out. 

I won't be able to win, but I would like to try and keep up with those two.


----------



## pinshooter (Jun 11, 2004)

We just carry to many good bows and I have wondering eyes


----------



## mtdawg169 (Oct 11, 2007)

archer58 in pa said:


> How do I get an Elite in PA.
> Will a dealer ship one to me???
> I really like the GTO.


Good question, I live in GA and the only dealer in the state is 3 1/2 hours away. What are my options if I'd like to buy an Elite?


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

pinshooter said:


> You know now that Derek has mentioned it a C4 would be nice, hmm... :BangHead:



hmmmm....... I might have you one in a couple weeks, that is if I don't like it. I picked up a used one and on the way back, I had to stop and get me a cam from Tim... Ya'll need to talk that slacker into shooting again


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

3dbowmaster said:


> Holy smokes....:tongue:
> I'm behind, I'd better hurry and catch up.
> I've only got 2 in the last 5 days:wink:
> Ummm I'm thinking I need an early birthday present
> Sage isn't it about time to get rid of your Drenalin LD



Oops, sorry Todd, I'm ahead of ya.... I forgot about the Genesis I bought down there about 3 weeks ago:wink:


----------



## pinshooter (Jun 11, 2004)

3dbowmaster said:


> Oops, sorry Todd, I'm ahead of ya.... I forgot about the Genesis I bought down there about 3 weeks ago:wink:


Thats it I'm going to pick out another and get back in the lead.

I've tried talking to Tim about shooting but he just seems to not have any interest.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I thought he was going to go a couple times last year ...

lain:


----------



## krob (Feb 9, 2005)

pinshooter said:


> I've tried talking to Tim about shooting but he just seems to not have any interest.


That might change this year... As a matter of fact you might just see all of us out there some day... Shooting the woods down of course


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

krob said:


> That might change this year... As a matter of fact you might just see all of us out there some day... Shooting the woods down of course



Well I don't know how you shoot Kent, but I'm pretty sure it wouldn't take Tim long to get back in the groove.... Now if David shoots with ya'll, make sure I'm on the other side of the course because I know theres going to be some major Clear Cutting going on on that side:wink:


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

krob said:


> That might change this year... As a matter of fact you might just see all of us out there some day... Shooting the woods down of course


I sure hope so, that would make a great picture for the shop! :thumb:



Derek, that reminds me, I need to order some new wood-pecker arrows. 

:secret:

:zip:


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

Derek, that reminds me, I need to order some new wood-pecker arrows. 




That right there is funny:wink:
Order me a dozen too.


----------



## krob (Feb 9, 2005)

Its been a while so I cant safely say just how I would shoot on the range but would like to get back out there some.

Now for Tim on the other hand if he was to get serious about it you would need to watch out. I know he has more free time to do it now so maybe I can get him to go sometime.


----------



## pinshooter (Jun 11, 2004)

krob said:


> Its been a while so I cant safely say just how I would shoot on the range but would like to get back out there some.
> 
> Now for Tim on the other hand if he was to get serious about it you would need to watch out. I know he has more free time to do it now so maybe I can get him to go sometime.


That would be great, like to see all of us other there "cutting timber"


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

We got in a 60# Xtreme XL today in the AT color scheme. :tongue:


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

First two shipments are all gone. 

They have 1 camo GTO left and I bet it won't last long either.

Hopefully we are getting another shipment in next week.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Ask for the Sage Creek Edition.


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

I hoping one in the S.C.Montana/Wyoming to give one a try.


----------



## krob (Feb 9, 2005)

Just got a new shippment of GTO's in yesterday and most of the draw mods. 60 lb and 70 lb full G1 camo ready to be picked up or shipped if you dont have an elite dealer within 40 miles of your address. Give me a call if you don't want the wait.


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

sagecreek said:


> We got in a 60# Xtreme XL today in the AT color scheme. :tongue:


I have the GTO in that scheme, thinking about getting an XL like that also.........


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

LHpuncher said:


> I have the GTO in that scheme, thinking about getting an XL like that also.........


Well,

let Krob know if we can help you in any way. I think you need an XL. There is a line forming on those to come in. Come on Elite, get us some of those in our hands. :tongue:


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

They have a GT500 in stock. :tongue:


----------

